# Bring on the



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

ducks, or at least Teal. Had a great time with my husband, son, and some of my friends from high school. Thought I forgot my camera in the truck, and it wasn't till later I found it in a side pocket of my game bag.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've started to love having a UTV for duck hunting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash has his own chair in the blind.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR -Nov 7 is when ducks begin 4 PIKE & me - December is when we see more migratory birds - u r so LUCKY 2 get a early start !!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Big duck season doesn't start until Oct 31st in Texas south zone.
Its early teal season the 12th-27th of this month.
I always like seeing the sunrise over water, but the mosquitos like it too.

I thought you had a early wood duck season.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

gamekeeper on our shoot has told us "pointer guys" to help ourselves to grouse on the upland parts of our shoot..gratis ..there's only 3 of us with "pointers"


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - you r so RIGHT !!!!!!!! early wood duck in KY is Sept 19-23 I try not 2 shoot it - 3 wood duck boxes on the pond farm 1 taker - 2 wood duck boxes in back yard 1 taker - these r our pets !!!!!!!!!! also in this early season TEAL - good luck finding them @ this time of year where we live LOL - TKY 4 keeping me on my toes LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We had a front move through last part of the week. It pushed in more teal, just in time for the opener. We sat on 28 ducks for a little while, and not shooting when big flocks buzzed in tight formation. We only needed two more, for a 5 man limit, and didn't want to chance going over. A short time later a pair came in, and they filled our limit. 
When we have slow hunts later in the season, I'll daydream of the opener.


----------

